# Bike storage solutions



## betheriver (Aug 17, 2008)

What are people using out there? I need to get organized. We have 3 adult mountain bikes, one a carbon frame, all with disc brakes (2 hydraulic, 1 mechanical), a road bike, and two kids mountain bikes with caliper brakes.

I don't like the idea of hanging bikes by the front wheel, I don't think it's good for them, and can screw up hydraulic disc brakes. Alot of floor stands seem like they wouldn't work well with disc brakes. 

I can't think of a solution, but am banking on the creativity of others.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Either roof or floor. Put the one's you don't use very often on the roof racks. A simple hook/pully system would be the best for the roof. Bike stands for the floor are available with space for discs, especially if you make it yourself. It sounds like you have a lot of bikes, so a blanket "use this brand/style" won't work. 

I made a custom floor rack that can hold 2 bikes and I can use it as a work-stand. Just 2x4s with a 4x4 as the center beam.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

I built a wall mount in the garage for my bikes, from pieces of 1" x 1" wood. It supports the bike under the top tube and under the chain stays. I used old inner tube over the wood to prevent any scratches on the frame.

The mounts are easy to make, just a piece of 1" x 1" wood as a mount, with a bracing piece at 45 degrees underneath to support it. Two needed for one bike. Held on to wall with metal brackets.


----------



## mdmoore99 (Oct 7, 2007)

>and can screw up hydraulic disc brakes
hmmmmm

I use j-hooks, $1 or less per bike.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't see either, how hanging a bike by the front wheel could affect disc brakes in any way.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I use the LeHigh Crawford flip up storage rack that works pretty well. The only minus is, that I had to use concrete screws to mount them onto my wall in my garage, but they work pretty well for the price.

Amazon.com: LeHigh Crawford Flip Up Storage Rack #FSR13: Home Improvement


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Hang them up from the back wheel instead? I always hang ours from the back wheels as I think that weight on the fork/headset can't be good for a bike hanging by the front tire. Never occurred to me brakes might be an issue. I have brakes of all kinds hanging up. J hooks into ceiling beams work for us.









I don't hang up my heavy bikes though(Pugsley & cargo bike) mainly because I can't lift them up there!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

betheriver said:


> What are people using out there? I need to get organized. We have 3 adult mountain bikes, one a carbon frame, all with disc brakes (2 hydraulic, 1 mechanical), a road bike, and two kids mountain bikes with caliper brakes.
> 
> I don't like the idea of hanging bikes by the front wheel, I don't think it's good for them, and can screw up hydraulic disc brakes. Alot of floor stands seem like they wouldn't work well with disc brakes.
> 
> I can't think of a solution, but am banking on the creativity of others.


Your hydraulic brakes aren't going to be hurt by hanging the bike from a hook. I've used j hooks in the walls in the garage as well as vertical poles that hold two bikes. Right now I've got one of these in the dine in kitchen area by the back door:
XPORT Off the Wall Storage Rack - Indoor Storage

You can get bike hoists for $20 or so any day of the week if you don't mind them hanging from the ceiling (not everyone has the ceiling height to do that). J hooks along the garage wall are going to be the most space efficient as you can alternate front and back wheels to get the bikes close together, placing the hooks high enough that you can store things along the wall under the bikes.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Nakedbabytoes: is the weight that isn't o.k. for the front of the bike somehow okay for the rear hub? 

Bear in mind that you're putting far more force into the front end just by hitting the brakes than what the weight of the bike will exert via gravity.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

No, not the hub on the wheel but the head tube junction & headset itself having the whole bike's weight at a weird angle instead of straight down. It kindof makes a pivot point and usually at the pivot contains the most stress being applied. I wasn't comfortable with that stressor vs when the rear wheel hangs it straight downward instead, directly from an area(rear dropout) which is meant to handle that weight and stress.
Just my comfort level and explanation of why front vs rear. I never said front wasn't okay. I have and would hang a bike from the front wheel before. Bikes can handle a whole heck of a lot of more stressors than hanging up in a garage


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

betheriver said:


> and can screw up hydraulic disc brakes.


Only if there was Air in the system to begin with and in that case, they needed to be serviced anyway.

I hang all of mine but the one I use the most, by the front wheel from the ceiling. I keep the other leaned against the wall in a spare bedroom.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

how many shops hang how many bikes in the back from either the front or back wheel (or alternate them so they can be packed into less space)?

It honestly doesn't matter. Brakes, stress on the head tube, whatever. J-hooks for cost-effectiveness. I'm going to be installing some in the rafters of the basement in my new house for bike storage.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

lotusdriver said:


> I don't see either, how hanging a bike by the front wheel could affect disc brakes in any way.


It can't, I am doing this for years. My disc brakes are fine...


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

what about carbon wheels and wheel hooks? anyone have any opinions about that?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

It's actually better to hang a bike with front suspension from the front wheel (again, there is absolutely zero chance of that adversely affecting the head tube/headset unless you're also using it to do pull ups), as it keeps the seals lubed. As long as you don't use bare metal hooks with sharp edges, carbon rims won't be affected any differently than aluminum ones.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I hang mine on the wall, from the front or rear tire, using a hook and a tray that came with it for the other tire to set in so it doesn't mark up the wall. if your hydraulic brakes have issues or your suspension fork leaks from hanging your bike then you are doing it wrong, bike maintenance that is.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Been using J-hooks forever, no issues hanging them from either the front or back wheel.


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

My local REI hangs all bikes, not on the sales floor, upside down from both wheels. It looks like they had custom racks with J hooks built for this.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

I hang 10 bikes in my garage from a long piece of pipe hanging about 12" from the ceiling. The bikes hang from the front of the seat, similar to the Feedback A-Frame rack you see at races.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I use to store my bikes hanging upside down from two J hooks. What I realized is that when you're ready to ride, you'd just need to give the brakes a few pumps since the fluid just runs out of the caliper.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If your fluid "just runs out of the caliper" the system isn't bled properly. It's a closed system full of fluid, so if there's air in the system it will migrate to the highest point. What you're doing is pumping the piston at the lever and moving the air down.


----------



## andrewdpapas (Oct 15, 2013)

*storage solutions*

Well idea of hanging your bikes does not seem good either to me also because it can damage the critical parts. If you are planning for short term storage you have the option of storing it in self storage facilities which offers excellent storage solutions. You can store it on yourself with proper arrangements such as Climate control and fire proof atmosphere. Check your available options which suits perfect for your kind of storage.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to agree with the it won't hurt them at all, all the bike shops here hang their bikes, the ones out on display are in an upright rack but for rear shop storage they all hang the bikes. The front bearings take a **** ton more abuse from riding then anything thats going to happen to them just hanging there. For disk brakes as it has been stated are a closed system, no matter the angle they will work unless not properly bled. These bikes are built tough or they wouldn't last out in the real world, hanging isn't going to hurt them.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

andrewdpapas said:


> Well idea of hanging your bikes does not seem good either to me also because it can damage the critical parts. If you are planning for short term storage you have the option of storing it in self storage facilities which offers excellent storage solutions. You can store it on yourself with proper arrangements such as Climate control and fire proof atmosphere. Check your available options which suits perfect for your kind of storage.


What critical components?

I've been hanging my bikes upside down for the past 5 years. Currently I have 2 road bikes, 2 mountain bikes, 2 kids bikes and then two more friend's bikes and a frame and a few wheels. So I've run out of room, and I've had to drop the front of each bike and hang from the rear wheel.

So there is up to 30# resting on the rim with about a 1/3" contact point. So 90psi? Shoot, my tires are pumped up to 110psi on my road bike. Each hub would normally see 15# a piece sitting on the garage floor. I don't think 30# is going to do anything.

If you have hydro brakes, they should be already bled and no air. So no impact. If you do have problems, then you need to bleed your brakes properly.

Otherwsie, please specify what actual component will be damaged? And please provide an actual occurance of the damage.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

considering that was that poster's first post, I'd assume someone was searching forums for "storage" and decided to help out us lowly riders who never thought "maybe we should put our bikes, which we use as often as possible, into a storage shed where we'd have to take a couple hours to drive there and get it" brilliant.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

watts888 said:


> considering that was that poster's first post, I'd assume someone was searching forums for "storage" and decided to help out us lowly riders who never thought "maybe we should put our bikes, which we use as often as possible, into a storage shed where we'd have to take a couple hours to drive there and get it" brilliant.


yea, saw that post and i thought it was total spam myself....


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

So the only thought I would consider whether to hang by front wheel or back wheel is possible water running down the tubes to the headset (if hung by back wheels and put away wet)

I do an awful lot of wet riding. I typically leave the bike on the floor and let dry. Then clean up and put away. But I've had too many bikes in my garage lately and they needed to be put away wet or dry...so I'm hanging those by the front wheels. If there is any water in the tubes, then hopefully they'll run out the back...


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The obvious answer is going to be "don't put them away wet". However, if you must.

Bikes are designed to get wet. If properly greased, and you're not riding in the ocean (saltwater), I don't think there would be much issue with hanging it from the rear vs. front tire, assuming it's just water and not some silty sandy mess. Just have a drip try under it. Personally, wipe your horse down before putting it in the stable.


----------



## vinayroy211 (Oct 18, 2013)

How the disc brakes will get affected by hanging the bike by front wheel, i am thinking but couldn't get it right. I think perfect storage will resolve such issues.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I hang ours by a single wheel -- by the back if it has pogo-stick forks just because it is easier, but from the front if it has hydraulic forks so that the sponge that lubes the upper part of the sliders get a good soaking. No problems with hydraulic disk brakes. 

As for stressing the components, it can hang upside down by the front wheel with all of it's 25 # of weight forever and not get as much stress as hitting one tree root with my fat ass on it 

If I want to store it in the house or hotel room floor, I get one of those foam swim noodles from Wal-Mart. Choose one with a hollow center. Cut off two lengths about the size of your handlebar grips, slit them, and slip them over the grips. Turn the bike upside down. The foam holds the tops of the shifter and brake controls off the floor, protecting both.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

A few have mentioned putting their bikes away wet. Your bike won't blow up or anything but it's not great for the chain, brakes, etc. 
Just to share, when I'm putting away a wet bike I aim an oscillating fan at it on high on an hour timer. It'll dry 10 times faster. If I have time I'll visit it a few times in that hour and rotate the pedals and tires. It also speeds up drying your chain if you wanted to oil it before storing.


----------



## m-d-a (Jan 16, 2014)

Has anybody used these or something similar? Bought my wife a bike a few weeks ago and need to make room in garage now

Feedback Sports Velo Cache 2-Bike Rack at REI.com

Topeak B2 Bike Stand - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

PVC rack for about $10. The ones I need to sale hang from hooks on the wall.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Went to HomeDepot and picked up this...







The rail was $10 bucks for a 5 foot section. Plus 8 bucks per hook. Just about $60 bucks for everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hanging vertical is tougher on the rider than the bike. Damn! You know how he's going to feel tomorrow.


----------



## NylonStringNinja (Jan 16, 2014)

I got one of these to get my bike up off the floor so the front of our truck has enough room to pull all the way forward in our tiny garage. Only $6 it seemed like the cheapest best solution for a single bike at Home Depot.

Everbilt 50 lb. Heavy Duty Flip-Up Storage Hanger-01195 at The Home Depot


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

storage? hooks? hangers?
whatever are these things?

road bike is in downstairs bathroom.
26 mtb is in "cubby" under the stairs. one of these days I'll replace the blown fork and ride it again.
29'er is in living room, easy access.
I dont have a garage so I have to make do with what I can.

space is limited, there is no way I could hang them like mercyNside. mount parallel like NylonString is feasible. Or perhaps I could get a "tool" shed from Lowes etc and store them outside.


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Hanging vertical is tougher on the rider than the bike. Damn! You know how he's going to feel tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 868641


That's going to hurt! :eekster:


----------



## hermantile (Jan 13, 2009)

Half my garage is full of bikes, I found an old futon someone dumped and turned that into my own bike rack. Four bolts and some time with a hacksaw and all is well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

Whacked said:


> storage? hooks? hangers?
> whatever are these things?
> 
> road bike is in downstairs bathroom.
> ...


I would store my 29er in my living room but my fiancé would kill me. Hmm.. Now that I'm thinking about it, :idea: maybe I could store my fiancé in the living room and keep my bike in the bedroom...


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

hermantile said:


> Half my garage is full of bikes, I found an old futon someone dumped and turned that into my own bike rack. Four bolts and some time with a hacksaw and all is well
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

Whoever told you that is wrong.


betheriver said:


> I don't like the idea of hanging bikes by the front wheel, I don't think it's good for them, and can screw up hydraulic disc brakes. Alot of floor stands seem like they wouldn't work well with disc brakes.
> 
> .


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I've also got this rack I use for the bikes I rarely ride. I loosen the stem and turn the bars to make them more compact. A really strong set-up.
Sorry, the Husky rack.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

mercyNside said:


> I would store my 29er in my living room but my fiancé would kill me. Hmm.. Now that I'm thinking about it, :idea: maybe I could store my fiancé in the living room and keep my bike in the bedroom...


LOL!

Maybe thats why I'm single......


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

NylonStringNinja said:


> I got one of these to get my bike up off the floor so the front of our truck has enough room to pull all the way forward in our tiny garage. Only $6 it seemed like the cheapest best solution for a single bike at Home Depot.
> 
> Everbilt 50 lb. Heavy Duty Flip-Up Storage Hanger-01195 at The Home Depot
> 
> View attachment 868698











I have the same hanger...put mine down low. The back tire sits at ground level. Keeps it tucked to the wall nicely...got all my other bike stuff hanging there too....
More of a "parking spot" than "storage" :thumbsup:


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

NylonStringNinja said:


> I got one of these to get my bike up off the floor so the front of our truck has enough room to pull all the way forward in our tiny garage. Only $6 it seemed like the cheapest best solution for a single bike at Home Depot.
> 
> Everbilt 50 lb. Heavy Duty Flip-Up Storage Hanger-01195 at The Home Depot
> 
> View attachment 868698


uh oh...here come the reflector police :eekster:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL I see thoes shinny spots too...hehehe


----------

